# foam prosthetics



## GI_JOE_LIVES (Sep 15, 2016)

Hello,
I'm new to the forum and a big fan of Halloween.
I was wondering if anyone had a preference (keeping in mind cost), of a reputable foam/latex prosthetic company for makeup in the US.
I've used some simple foam prosthetics before, but they've long since worn out.
I'd like to do an elongated chin and nose to do a freaky neon clown or some such. I've see some on the internet but have no idea of quality etc.
Please and thanks!
Joe
:smileton:


----------



## REAPER KING (Sep 16, 2014)

Hi Joe, The Scream Team make a nice clown prosthetic that is used by some big time haunt actors. Check it out.
http://www.screamteam.com/products/clown-foam-latex-appliance?variant=1226915276


----------



## GI_JOE_LIVES (Sep 15, 2016)

Thank you Reaper! I've seen some of their stuff, but only online. I'll take a closer look!
Joe


----------

